# Cd/DVD Drive Keeps Popping open!



## Heartless514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, since I got my shiney new Compaq Presario F700 laptop the cd/dvd drive keeps popping open. Well not since i got it but shortly after i got it. It is only functional if I keep my laptop on a flat surface. 
Ive messed around with it a little to find out what actually is making it open. My drive it on the right side so when ever i push down on the top of the right side or type on that side hard, it will pop open. Also when i open the drive and put it back it usually pops back out. When I push in a little hard it will pop out too.
So far I've done windows update, spyware/anti-virus/CCleaner, updated cd drive, uninstalled and reinstalled cd drive,and checked connection. Nothing has helped. Its not too much of a problem though becuase whenever I need to use it I can just put it on a flat surface and try not to press down. When its not on a flat surfave I keep it taped shut.
Please help!


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Heartless514, it sounds like the latch on the drive is out position or broken. If this were my new laptop, it would be at the repair center right now. Having to tape the cd-rom door shut is not exceptable. Mike


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Heartless514!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

MJZZZ already told the exact information for your situation :smile:

It seems this is not related with your operating system or software. It is hardware, which is your CD/DVD drive mechanical issue. You might want to consider to send the laptop back to manufacturer again :grin:


----------

